# Angel Pockets for Spring



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

I have completed some angel pockets and blanket sets for a local group that distributes them to many hospitals in my area. They ask for them twice a year, once in the fall and again in the spring. It is very sad, but there is a continuous need for these items. I hope that my efforts provide a little bit of support to the families coping with their despair after such a loss. I include a card with each set to let them know that someone is thinking of them.

In the past, I have made sleep sacks with sleeves in addition to the angel pockets, but the group has specifically asked for blankets and the hospitals have requested more angel pockets, so thats what I am submitting this spring. I also made hats to go with each item. I used various brands of acrylic baby yarns, since that is what the group recommends.

The angel pockets I make are my version of this pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/angels-pocket

I did not use a pattern for the feather and fan blanket. The other blankets are based on the following patterns (some are paid, some are free), although I modified each of them to get the sizes to be about 13.5 square. Additionally, I steam blocked each of the blankets to open the lace patterns and have them lie flat.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/king-charles-brocade-baby-blanket
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silvermist-bath-set 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lotus-baby-blanket
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bathing-beauties-215x (ribbon lace washcloth)

In case anyone is interested, I am including a few links for some additional patterns that are available to address fetal demise.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wrapping-cloth-for-stillborn-infants
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boys-sleepsack
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fetal-demise-pouch
http://www.cuddles-uk.org/knittedgown.htm

Thank you for taking the time to look at my projects!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Those are all lovely, Im sure they are appreciated!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Very pretty items. You'll bring some beauty and peace to folks who need it.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Your work is beautiful and will be very appreciated.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful work! You are a very kind, thoughtful and generous person for knitting these. It has to be the toughest thing a person to go through. You are not only providing for the child but also bring comfort to the parents. Bless you for the work you do.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful work, you have a generous soul to make these and I'm sure they are much appreciated . &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Your work is very well knit and I commend you for your service. Good job. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

You brought tears to my eyes looking at your lovely work - I think mine will all be salt-flavoured when I make these.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

these are beautiful. I was called to the hospital one day to comfort a young mother who had just had a miscarriage. He was very tiny. I took one of the relatives to a store to see if we could find some male doll clothes (on the advice of one of the nurses). There were none available.After that I made a dozen "fetal Demise" outfits and took them to the local hospital. Parents would have loved them but the nurse thought that I was interfering and never even said thank you. She said that she would contact me but never did. She thought a "plain white men's handkerchief was good enough."
These are lovely and I am sure that the parents would have loved something like this to wrap their baby in. I knitted for other charities instead. I remembered that same nurse from many years earlier yelling at a lady who was wailing in childbirth pain "Shut up, you are only having a baby". She hadn't improved with age and experience.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Beautiful, bless you.&#128049;


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work.. :thumbup:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

kponsw said:


> I have completed some angel pockets and blanket sets for a local group that distributes them to many hospitals in my area. They ask for them twice a year, once in the fall and again in the spring. It is very sad, but there is a continuous need for these items. I hope that my efforts provide a little bit of support to the families coping with their despair after such a loss. I include a card with each set to let them know that someone is thinking of them.
> 
> In the past, I have made sleep sacks with sleeves in addition to the angel pockets, but the group has specifically asked for blankets and the hospitals have requested more angel pockets, so thats what I am submitting this spring. I also made hats to go with each item. I used various brands of acrylic baby yarns, since that is what the group recommends.
> 
> ...


Those are all so beautiful. The families must appreciate your lovely work and feel blessed that someone cared enough to make these.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful work which will be so appreciated and parents will feel like their babies mattered and were so loved. It's very kind of you to do this. x



kponsw said:


> I have completed some angel pockets and blanket sets for a local group that distributes them to many hospitals in my area. They ask for them twice a year, once in the fall and again in the spring. It is very sad, but there is a continuous need for these items. I hope that my efforts provide a little bit of support to the families coping with their despair after such a loss. I include a card with each set to let them know that someone is thinking of them.
> 
> In the past, I have made sleep sacks with sleeves in addition to the angel pockets, but the group has specifically asked for blankets and the hospitals have requested more angel pockets, so thats what I am submitting this spring. I also made hats to go with each item. I used various brands of acrylic baby yarns, since that is what the group recommends.
> 
> ...


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Your work is beautiful. The parents of these little ones will be so touched by your kindness. Blessings to you.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Pearls Girls said:


> these are beautiful. I was called to the hospital one day to comfort a young mother who had just had a miscarriage. He was very tiny. I took one of the relatives to a store to see if we could find some male doll clothes (on the advice of one of the nurses). There were none available.After that I made a dozen "fetal Demise" outfits and took them to the local hospital. Parents would have loved them but the nurse thought that I was interfering and never even said thank you. She said that she would contact me but never did. She thought a "plain white men's handkerchief was good enough."
> These are lovely and I am sure that the parents would have loved something like this to wrap their baby in. I knitted for other charities instead. I remembered that same nurse from many years earlier yelling at a lady who was wailing in childbirth pain "Shut up, you are only having a baby". She hadn't improved with age and experience.


Oh how sad Pearl. My group is part of Carewear Volunteers of America. If you access their website you will find a list of local hospitals(countrywide I believe) with their wish lists of things they would like donated. Just type in your zip code for hospitals near you. The vast majority of lists include bereavement gowns or burial garments for their birthing centers. These little clothes help the grieving parents to see their son or daughter as he/she would have been. That nurse should have been banned from the unit.

http://www.carewear.org./


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Kponsw bless you for all the lovely work you do.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

All your work is just gorgeous and very generous of you :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

You are one of the sweetest biddies I've ever known! I mean it, these are so special.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

When I lost my first baby at 5 months (miscarrge)I wasn't even told the sex,just taken away,One of the nurses on the ward was pregnant,Kept bring in baby clothes ,she bought in her break,and saying she didn't know what she would do if she lost her baby,that on a ward were lots of women has lost babies,The women in the bed next to me,her husband didn't want children,she said her baby had been a mistake on his part,She was 35 and said she would never have a baby now,Wonderfull job you are doing,


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful work and very much appreciated, I'm sure. It's so kind of you to think of these families. Thank you.

I'm also a member of Carewear Volunteers which publishes patterns for angel pockets and burial gowns among other patterns in their newsletters and pattern collections.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful, they will be so appreciated.


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

What beautiful work and such kindness to think of these poor parents.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Your work is lovely. God bless you for the work you do.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you so much, not only for sharing these lovely pieces, but for the work you do for this project.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Hugs to you. You are so generous and kind to do this.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

They are lovely, I know at a time when new parents should be snuggling with a baby. You have taken one thing they may have a hard time doing. I would like to say thank you.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

they are all beautiful


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for bringing beauty to those at a very sad time.


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you for posting photos of your lovely work. I had not thought to include a tiny hat with the pockets. A beautiful "extra" touch.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful work may God bless you.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful work for such a good cause :thumbup:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonderful projects these are, such compassion you have!


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> these are beautiful. I was called to the hospital one day to comfort a young mother who had just had a miscarriage. He was very tiny. I took one of the relatives to a store to see if we could find some male doll clothes (on the advice of one of the nurses). There were none available.After that I made a dozen "fetal Demise" outfits and took them to the local hospital. Parents would have loved them but the nurse thought that I was interfering and never even said thank you. She said that she would contact me but never did. She thought a "plain white men's handkerchief was good enough."
> These are lovely and I am sure that the parents would have loved something like this to wrap their baby in. I knitted for other charities instead. I remembered that same nurse from many years earlier yelling at a lady who was wailing in childbirth pain "Shut up, you are only having a baby". She hadn't improved with age and experience.


She sounds completely heartless. I have just started knitting for the Cuddles charity here in England. You send your knitted things to them and they distribute them to the Hospitals, so you know they will be used.

I must say I find knitting these tiny garments very rewarding.

Jenny x


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How very special this is!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! I'm sure they will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

How kind of you to make something so lovely to let grieving parents know that someone cared.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> these are beautiful. I was called to the hospital one day to comfort a young mother who had just had a miscarriage. He was very tiny. I took one of the relatives to a store to see if we could find some male doll clothes (on the advice of one of the nurses). There were none available.After that I made a dozen "fetal Demise" outfits and took them to the local hospital. Parents would have loved them but the nurse thought that I was interfering and never even said thank you. She said that she would contact me but never did. She thought a "plain white men's handkerchief was good enough."
> These are lovely and I am sure that the parents would have loved something like this to wrap their baby in. I knitted for other charities instead. I remembered that same nurse from many years earlier yelling at a lady who was wailing in childbirth pain "Shut up, you are only having a baby". She hadn't improved with age and experience.


The effort you made was very thoughtful. I'm so sorry you had such a thankless experience. Some people who become nurses seem to have a calling towards it. Unfortunately, there are also those to whom it is just a job and one they don't like.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

LizR said:


> Oh how sad Pearl. My group is part of Carewear Volunteers of America. If you access their website you will find a list of local hospitals(countrywide I believe) with their wish lists of things they would like donated. Just type in your zip code for hospitals near you. The vast majority of lists include bereavement gowns or burial garments for their birthing centers. These little clothes help the grieving parents to see their son or daughter as he/she would have been. That nurse should have been banned from the unit.
> 
> http://www.carewear.org./


Thank you for posting that link. I looked through some of it and will peruse further and keep it bookmarked; very good information there.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> When I lost my first baby at 5 months (miscarrge)I wasn't even told the sex,just taken away,One of the nurses on the ward was pregnant,Kept bring in baby clothes ,she bought in her break,and saying she didn't know what she would do if she lost her baby,that on a ward were lots of women has lost babies,The women in the bed next to me,her husband didn't want children,she said her baby had been a mistake on his part,She was 35 and said she would never have a baby now,Wonderfull job you are doing,


Sadly, your experience was the norm for a long time. I think it helps with the grieving process to acknowledge and remember the life that could have been.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Suseeque said:


> Thank you for posting photos of your lovely work. I had not thought to include a tiny hat with the pockets. A beautiful "extra" touch.


When I submitted my angel pockets last fall, someone asked for my hat pattern. If you're interested, I typed it up and posted it here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365381-3.html#8065307


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Frances14 said:


> She sounds completely heartless. I have just started knitting for the Cuddles charity here in England. You send your knitted things to them and they distribute them to the Hospitals, so you know they will be used.
> 
> I must say I find knitting these tiny garments very rewarding.
> 
> Jenny x


Good for you. I have done this for a few years now and will continue, as there is always a need.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Very beautiful work. They're amazing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful work for parents at the very worst time of their lives. Thanks for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

kdpa07734 said:


> Very pretty items. You'll bring some beauty and peace to folks who need it.


I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the wealth of information you have given us. Your "angel wear" is gorgeous. I commend you for taking the time to make these items. Thankfully, most hospital staff is more caring than the example you gave.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for all that you do. This is so important, and for myself who lost my first daughter many years ago, the last thing I wanted to think of was what to bury her in. This takes so much off of the parents who need to spend their time and effort grieving. I would be glad to make and send you additional ones to provide but you are in hiding do I don't know your location.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in awe at your lovely work and the beautiful thoughts behind them. Bravo!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the edging idea on the pockets! I always wished they weren`t so plain. I can`t follow a crochet pattern, but I could manage simple edging! Thanks!


----------



## marnita2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you kponsw - I have completed some angel pockets and blanket sets for a local group that distributes them to many hospitals in my area. They ask for them twice a year, once in the fall and again in the spring. It is very sad, but there is a continuous need for these items. I hope that my efforts provide a little bit of support to the families coping with their despair after such a loss. I include a card with each set to let them know that someone is thinking of them.
I knit & crochet a few items for our baby unit and am always looking for new ideas. Thank you again for new inspirations, will keep me busy and out of bother for some time to come. Marnita


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How sweet. Bless you for making things a little bit easier for parents and they go through such a tough time.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

What a lovely gift for grieving parents. 

And they look like they only take a small amount of yarn.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Beautiful, beautiful work! You are a very kind, thoughtful and generous person for knitting these. It has to be the toughest thing a person to go through. You are not only providing for the child but also bring comfort to the parents. Bless you for the work you do.


Amen~


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Your work is beautiful. The parents who receive these will be touched by your generosity. And I believe God will reward you for your kindness as well. It's always nice when you can say you did your part in making this world a little better place to live through an act of kindness.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

May you be blessed a thousand fold for the peace and comfort you bring to saddened families.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

What a kindness you provide with these beautifully knitted angel pockets.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful work. May God bless you for your kindness.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

kponsw said:


> I have completed some angel pockets and blanket sets for a local group that distributes them to many hospitals in my area. They ask for them twice a year, once in the fall and again in the spring. It is very sad, but there is a continuous need for these items. I hope that my efforts provide a little bit of support to the families coping with their despair after such a loss. I include a card with each set to let them know that someone is thinking of them.
> 
> In the past, I have made sleep sacks with sleeves in addition to the angel pockets, but the group has specifically asked for blankets and the hospitals have requested more angel pockets, so thats what I am submitting this spring. I also made hats to go with each item. I used various brands of acrylic baby yarns, since that is what the group recommends.
> 
> ...


Each and every one is beautiful. How kind and thoughtful of you to knit these for your local hospitals. I am sure that they are all much appreciated by grieving parents.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

This is a wonderful project. So inspiring!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Bless you for your generosity, kindness, and beautiful work.


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

So beautiful. Bless you for doing this.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

brdlvr27 said:


> Thank you for all that you do. This is so important, and for myself who lost my first daughter many years ago, the last thing I wanted to think of was what to bury her in. This takes so much off of the parents who need to spend their time and effort grieving. I would be glad to make and send you additional ones to provide but you are in hiding do I don't know your location.


Are there no hospitals or birthing centers in your own area?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> Your work is beautiful. The parents of these little ones will be so touched by your kindness. Blessings to you.


The perfect words! I echo them.


----------

